# A New Bakery



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

This afternoon I had the perfect croissant. There was a little sweetness to the dough. The outer layer was crisp and flaky. The inside was moist and golden. It tasted just like the croissants in France. 

There's a new bakery in town. They bake through the day so at 4:30 when you go in, something is in the oven, the smell in intoxicating. Croissants were just coming out of the oven. I was so looking forward to having you. There was three people before me, by the time they left there was no more croissant. 48 croissants disappeared like that.

There was only a few baguettes left, and five or six pastries, all alone in a huge display case. They were still warm, you could feel it through the bag. Croissants au chocolat were coming out of the huge ovens. Those guys don't bake in the basement, but in the front. You can watch them work. Best of all you can smell their products. They import all of their ingredients from France. You can see the huge bag of French flour in the kitchen. 


If I'm brave enough, I could get up at 7:30am and get another croissant fresh out of the oven, still warm. If I’m early enough I might be lucky and see all the different kind of bread they make. If I get there early enough…


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

The flavours and scents of southern France infuse breads and pastries made at this wonderful new bakery. As you enter, you can see and smell the baking, because the shop's ovens are front and centre.

I had the pleasure of discovering this wonderful place this afternoon and I wish I had gone early this morning. I was lucky enough to taste one of their intoxicating chocolate croissants. 

Before I came on Cheftalk and read your post, Isa, I was thinking how I would like to be there at 4:00 a.m. just to watch the baker at work. Yup! He bakes while the city sleeps.

It's quite a challenge though. This baker will know he's succeeded when there are lineups out on the street at 6 a.m. and his first customer of the day is still wearing a housecoat and slippers...


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

..um...

NAME AND LOCATION PLEASE!!???!!!!!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I hope it's part of our itinerary in Montreal.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Sounds like my kinda place!!! So who's in their housecoat and slippers?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

great bakerys are few and far between,
I'm glad that you have one in your home town.

perhapes you could ask the baker if you could trail him one evening because you want to write a review on cheftalk 
cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

That would be such a cool field trip for us to go on....I bet they would give us a tour and talk about their biz.....what do you think?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Anneke,

It's located at 5791 Sherbrooke St. West, near Melrose Ave., N.D.G. The name is "Boulangerie Pâtisserie Banette".

Momoreg,

If they are still alive by June, yes, it will certainly be part of our itinerary. We have several great bakeries here, this is a big city. But this one is probably the most unusual.

Shroom,

Maybe you will start the trend...I'll follow!
They seem to be very forthcoming and willing to sell us French flour. I think they would gladly give us a tour.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Pending my own review, here's a nice (and professional) one from the Montreal Gazette. That's how I became aware of this new bakery.

--------------

This bakery is pretty far from home but I will definitely go there, once a week. It's worth the trip...:lips:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Of course you will all have to go there at least once. I have a feeling you will all want to go back every day. It's that good. Not sure if they speak english, they just arrived here a few months ago. If they don't we can translate. And we'll call ahead so we can be sure there is fresh still hot croissants for us.



Kimmie if I had the energy, I would propose myself as an apprentice. I would love to spend a few night with those guys baking.....


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

That would be so cool Isa!


----------

